# Declining quality of Allen Edmonds leather?



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Has Allen Edmonds started sourcing leather from somewhere completely new? My oldest pairs of AEs just feel much softer and have more discreet creasing than my new ones. The two pairs I've bought within the last year have developed some very ugly creases, almost like that of cheap corrected grain shoes, and is very stiff.

Out of the box they also tend to look a lot more shiny and fake, as if they're just slathering on the finish at the factory. I'm talking about regular Park Avenues, not their "ae" line or factory seconds. Same care/cleaning regimen as I've always used, cedar shoe trees every night, etc.

It's really disappointing because the shoes look awful after just a few wears. Is it time to switch to Alden?


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I posted about this some time back. I didn't find the Aldens I looked at to be much better. Both lines have faltered IMO.


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

I've gotten a couple of Independence Collection 2nds. I've found the leather on those to be considerably softer than on the main line shoes.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Though not an AE customer, yes. I've seen it at stores and heard it reported enough to believe it's true.

But in fairness to AE, it's not unique. There's much more demand for quality calf hides now then there used to be, and there's only so much to go around. And top quality now costs like gold. So many manufacturers have had to resort to perfectly good, but not *as* good hide to hold their price-point and profitability. Can't say if AE is any worse in this regard.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Though not an AE customer, yes. I've seen it at stores and heard it reported enough to believe it's true.
> 
> But in fairness to AE, it's not unique. There's much more demand for quality calf hides now then there used to be, and there's only so much to go around. And top quality now costs like gold. So many manufacturers have had to resort to perfectly good, but not *as* good hide to hold their price-point and profitability. Can't say if AE is any worse in this regard.


'Fair points, but AE's prices have continued to go up over the years but I don't really know if I'm paying for the same quality anymore. I shouldn't have to order four pairs of the same shoe just to make sure I get one that's finished consistently (this goes way beyond minor hand-made production variances). It's getting hard for me to justify dropping $395 + tax for these, if I'm honest.

It's a shame if Alden is suffering the same fate, as their shoes fetch an even higher premium over AE.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dparm said:


> Fair points, but AE's prices have continued to go up over the years but I don't really know if I'm paying for the same quality anymore. I shouldn't have to order four pairs of the same shoe just to make sure I get one that's finished consistently (this goes way beyond minor hand-made production variances).
> 
> It's a shame if Alden is suffering the same fate, as their shoes fetch an even higher premium over AE.


I agree entirely! But we're talking about two separate issues; the cost and scarcity of premium calf hides, and sloppy making which is a different quality control issue. Essentially, AE lets their customers do their QC. Someone must have decided it's cheaper than making consistently well-finished shoes. There's virtually no competition from U.S. sources at their prices.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> I agree entirely! But we're talking about two separate issues; the cost and scarcity of premium calf hides, and sloppy making which is a different quality control issue. Essentially, AE lets their customers do their QC. Someone must have decided it's cheaper than making consistently well-finished shoes. There's virtually no competition from U.S. sources at their prices.


Really smart and really interesting observation of yours:

"Essentially, AE lets their customers do their QC. Someone must have decided it's cheaper than making consistently well-finished shoes."

It does fit the facts, but, man, what a business model to pro-actively pursue - had to be a lot of discussion or, perhaps, they stumbled into: Meaning, as quality control deteriorated, they realized it was cheaper to take back a lot of returns than fix the quality control issues at the source.

My guess, they stumbled into it as it is hard to see them pro-actively creating the model to work this way.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Ron Rider made this accusation, er observation, years ago. It's about the same as the car recall calculation, I assume. 

On topic, my 15 year old AEs are way better leather than the 10 and 5 year oldish shoes from them. I'm almost scared to see what the really new stuff is like, based on this thread.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I think I'll take a moment to wander into my closet and stand in the midst of a beloved stable of PLTD's (personal leather transportation devices) and give thanks for all those fine hides used during past years to create the shoes and boots that I oh-so-enjoy! My 40 year old AE shell cordovan Leeds look as good(and to my eyes better) than many of the more recently purchased designs! :crazy:


----------



## harmelba (Jun 6, 2015)

I've been wearing Allen Edmonds for only 7 years and the older ones do seem better quality. Recently order a pair that seemed like corrected grain it creased awfully after first wear. Returned it for a pair of Strand first quality and all is good on first try. I also have Brooks Brothers version of Strands and are great. I think sticking with the permanent models in AE's lineup will land you quality more often than not... at least that is my case. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

I have several pairs of their Leeds, MacNeil and other models of their business line made over ten years ago. The shoes are far superior to their products today.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I have several pairs of recently produced shoes (dundees, first aves, ect) and I'm quite happy with their quality. I don't know how you could ask for much better material than CF Stead repello suede or Horween chrompak


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Fading Fast said:


> Really smart and really interesting observation of yours:
> 
> "Essentially, AE lets their customers do their QC. Someone must have decided it's cheaper than making consistently well-finished shoes."
> 
> ...


it was either this forum or Styleforum where the President of AE addressed this very issue.

I wish I could find it, but in effect I think he said this method of doing business with regards to shoes and how much manual labor goes into it and that flaws do occur that this does help keep cost down and pricing more attractive.

It's not that none of the other shoemakers make their number of flaws and this includes Alden Vass, G&G, and EG. Heck the fact that AE makes so many more shoes they are bound to have more issues. Actually I'm just surprised they still make them in the USA. They really are the cheapest and the only readily available 'quality' mens shoe in the USA.

Their Customer Service is their biggest saving grace. They are more than willing to swap out whatever issue no matter how many times it takes. It's not that you can't get a good one first out of the gate, it's just that there are more cases of AE flaws than any others I have seen. But like said, I also think AE sells more GYW shoes than any other shoemaker and they are cheaper than most as well.


----------



## Robertson (Dec 6, 2015)

AE uses a "spray on" finish. I'm not sure if they used a different polish method 10-15 years ago?

I've read others complain the spray makes the shoe leather surface squeaky, fake feeling, etc.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dddrees said:


> it was either this forum or Styleforum where the President of AE addressed this very issue.
> 
> I wish I could find it, but in effect I think he said this method of doing business with regards to shoes and how much manual labor goes into it and that flaws do occur that this does help keep cost down and pricing more attractive.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on most of this except for trying to lump Vass, G&G and EG in with AE. I literally can't keep myself from smiling from such a comparison. The average finish on all of these is exquisite and worlds better than AE, their QC is stringent and faults are few and far between. In general most shoes made by the British shoe industry in Northamptonshire are much better finished, even those from lower priced makers.

And before anyone conflates this as suggesting that AE are bad shoes, they aren't, they're solid, fairly good shoes. But their making is sometimes sloppy, their finishing lackluster and their QC apparently quite poor.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Flanderian said:


> I'm with you on most of this except for trying to lump Vass, G&G and EG in with AE. I literally can't keep myself from smiling from such a comparison. The average finish on all of these is exquisite and worlds better than AE, their QC is stringent and faults are few and far between. In general most shoes made by the British shoe industry in Northamptonshire are much better finished, even those from lower priced makers.
> 
> And before anyone conflates this as suggesting that AE are bad shoes, they aren't, they're solid, fairly good shoes. But their making is sometimes sloppy, their finishing lackluster and their QC apparently quite poor.


Maybe I didn't state it as well as I should but I was just trying to point out that they all make mistakes, just not to the level you see it with AE. They do go to greater lengths of doing a much better job with their quality control than AE does without a doubt.

One of the main reasons I've chosen to purchase shoes mainly from EG and G&G is because of the refined design, better leather, much nicer finishing, attention to detail, and much better quality control.


----------



## DougN (Feb 6, 2016)

I tend to agree the quality has slipped. I've a pair of AE from 1990 or '91 that look fantastic. Whereas the ones purchased in the couple of years show more wear (e.g. creases) after 4-6 wears - even with proper care. It is interesting on one pair of shoes, the creases are not normally where I'd expect to see a crease, not near the toe box and far south where one would expect creases.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

Interesting. I only have experience with AE from the past 1-2 years.

The leather seems a bit stiff to me, but hardy, and it takes a shine and conditioning very well.

Overall I'm satisfied with my pairs. Both were seconds, but were quite dull looking out of the box, not much of a shine.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

delicious_scent said:


> Interesting. I only have experience with AE from the past 1-2 years.
> 
> The leather seems a bit stiff to me, but hardy, and it takes a shine and conditioning very well.
> 
> Overall I'm satisfied with my pairs. Both were seconds, but were quite dull looking out of the box, not much of a shine.


I've purchased a few (also from ShoeBank) and have found the quality to be good to excellent.

- One was a pair of Dalton boots and if I had paid full price I probably would have been disappointed given the feel/quality of the leather, but I got them on sharp discount. They are nice, though, and well made, but maybe not 450.00 well made, IMO.

- Another was the Norwich monk which is almost over-built. If I had a complaint it's that the double-sole is so overbuilt that it made break-in a bit painful as it took a while for the soles to soften up and not rub my Achilles tendon when walking. So higher quality than the Dalton IMO, but the kind of thing that most modern buyers wouldn't appreciate.. On the other hand, I'll probably be wearing them years after the average buyer's other shoes have been replaced at least twice.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

My experience has been that it's not so much the leather, but the details such as stitching symmetry and overall attention to detail. 

While I'm sure issue can an do exist with the raw materials themselves, what I've noticed is issue with the finished product. This is true even with first quality.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

blue suede shoes said:


> I have several pairs of their Leeds, MacNeil and other models of their business line made over ten years ago. The shoes are far superior to their products today.


Totally agree...ordered a pair in the last month and sent them back because they just appeared plastic and not of the quality of the Strands I bought 5-6 years ago.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

ChicagoTrad said:


> I've purchased a few (also from ShoeBank) and have found the quality to be good to excellent.
> 
> - One was a pair of Dalton boots and if I had paid full price I probably would have been disappointed given the feel/quality of the leather, but I got them on sharp discount. They are nice, though, and well made, but maybe not 450.00 well made, IMO.
> 
> - Another was the Norwich monk which is almost over-built. If I had a complaint it's that the double-sole is so overbuilt that it made break-in a bit painful as it took a while for the soles to soften up and not rub my Achilles tendon when walking. So higher quality than the Dalton IMO, but the kind of thing that most modern buyers wouldn't appreciate.. On the other hand, I'll probably be wearing them years after the average buyer's other shoes have been replaced at least twice.


Overbuilt is a general problem I have with GYW shoes overall. Sturdy is good, but too sturdy is just uncomfortable and will cause you to avoid a pair of shoes.

I've definitely been thinking of blake welted shoes which seem more flexible.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

delicious_scent said:


> Overbuilt is a general problem I have with GYW shoes overall. Sturdy is good, but too sturdy is just uncomfortable and will cause you to avoid a pair of shoes.
> 
> I've definitely been thinking of blake welted shoes which seem more flexible.


Most of the Goodyear welts don't bother me, but the double soles on the Norwich are really thick and stiff.

I picked up 2 pair of Rider Bismark Boots recently on his sale page that are very, very nice. They are Rapid construction and not blake, but Rapid construction might fit what you want.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

ChicagoTrad said:


> Most of the Goodyear welts don't bother me, but the double soles on the Norwich are really thick and stiff.
> 
> I picked up 2 pair of Rider Bismark Boots recently on his sale page that are very, very nice. They are Rapid construction and not blake, but Rapid construction might fit what you want.


Rapid construction might do it, but I'm definitely not in the market for boots.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

delicious_scent said:


> Rapid construction might do it, but I'm definitely not in the market for boots.


I think Rider does all of his with Rapid and doesn't just do boots. It's worthwhile to check out his sale page periodically as I've gotten some good deals on these boots, but also on some double monks I like.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Robertson said:


> AE uses a "spray on" finish. I'm not sure if they used a different polish method 10-15 years ago?
> 
> I've read others complain the spray makes the shoe leather surface squeaky, fake feeling, etc.


They have the choice of spraying it on, or hand painting/brushing it on.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

dddrees said:


> One of the main reasons I've chosen to purchase shoes mainly from EG and G&G is because of the refined design, better leather, much nicer finishing, attention to detail, and much better quality control.


Of course, EG and G&G have price points which allow them to have better quality control, not just by taking more time in construction, but also by discarding flawed shoes (which they most certainly make, they just don't sell them as seconds to recoup costs since at their prices they don't need to and because they don't want to mess with their reputation).


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Doctor Damage said:


> Of course, EG and G&G have price points which allow them to have better quality control, not just by taking more time in construction, but also by discarding flawed shoes (which they most certainly make, they just don't sell them as seconds to recoup costs since at their prices they don't need to and because they don't want to mess with their reputation).


Sorry but they do. At least EG does and I imagine G&G does as well. I've seen some EG seconds on eBay and by hanging around Styleforum I hear about their seconds coming up for sale at their factory from time to time and that's how they usually end up on eBay. Heck John Lobb just had a big seconds sale through one of their retailers about six months ago or so.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

dddrees said:


> Sorry but they do. At least EG does and I imagine G&G does as well. I've seen some EG seconds on eBay and by hanging around Styleforum I hear about their seconds coming up for sale at their factory from time to time and that's how they usually end up on eBay. Heck John Lobb just had a big seconds sale through one of their retailers about six months ago or so.


The jump in quality from AE to EG and G&G is probably as big as the jump in quality from BB 1818 suits to Brioni and it should be given the cost differences.

I think the value of AE is still hard to beat, especially given the easy availability of those shoes as seconds through the Shoebank.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ exactly. For the budget conscious or those starting out, AE still represents the perfect entry level shoe for someone starting to build a serious, professional wardrobe. 

They are very available at various retailers and often easy to find at a discount. I realize that some would argue that there are English shoemakers who, at a similar price point, offer a better made product, but the problem still remains access and availability.


----------



## DougN (Feb 6, 2016)

>For the budget conscious or those starting out, AE still represents the perfect entry level shoe for someone >starting to build a serious, professional wardrobe.

Agreed. At 400 bucks - they are a good deal. Even a better deal when purchasing from the Shoebank or as a second. I have a number of AE's in my shoe cabinet.

I wonder if the slippage in quality also has to do with the ramp up in production. In the SF Bay Area, we have many AE stores (2 in SF alone) and another one just opened in Palo Alto.

I have one pair of Yohei Fukuda. These were made for me last year. Fukuda learned shoe making in England. And I believe they only make a few dozen pairs per year. But, the workmanship is amazing. I've issues with my feet and am always looking for a great pair of comfortable shoes. Price is variable but is not cheap.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ One of the nice things about the availability of AE is that one rarely needs to buy at full retail. Even purchased at an AE store or at Nordstrom, one only needs to wait for the next sale.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

dddrees said:


> Sorry but they do. At least EG does and I imagine G&G does as well. I've seen some EG seconds on eBay and by hanging around Styleforum I hear about their seconds coming up for sale at their factory from time to time and that's how they usually end up on eBay. Heck John Lobb just had a big seconds sale through one of their retailers about six months ago or so.


Okay, that's possibly fairly recent. I don't remember hearing about that in past years, although I admit I haven't paid much attention to the shoe world for a few years.


----------



## richard warren (Dec 10, 2015)

It would be time to junp to Alden, if it stil was able to turn out a decently made shoe, which from my recent experience it isn't.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Robertson said:


> AE uses a "spray on" finish. I'm not sure if they used a different polish method 10-15 years ago?
> 
> I've read others complain the spray makes the shoe leather surface squeaky, fake feeling, etc.


If anything, I would expect a sprayed-on finish to be much more consistent and controllable.

Their black shoes look like corrected grain now -- the finish is like an ultra-gloss and I haven't found a way to return them to a semi-gloss or matte finish like my older ones had.

Here are photos of a brand new pair of PAs after just 3 wears. Look not only at the extreme gloss, but the awful creasing. These do not look anything remotely like my older Strands (much finer, milder creases and a matte finish). I'm actually wondering if this reseller is trying to pass off seconds as first-quality. Thoughts?

Mind you, this is with the AE shoe trees in which tends to push up on the leather, meaning the creases are actually far more noticeable when I'm wearing them.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Interesting that you would point out the difference in gloss--some years ago, AE was accused by many of not having glossy shell cordovan (an observation that I made, too, when I bought a pair of shell MacNeils in, oh, 2011 or so). When I had them recrafted last month, they arrived VERY shiny. Quite the difference. It made me wonder if they were trying to copy Alden's acrylic treatment.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I think it's a little crazy to talk about $400 shoes as "entry level" and to make excuses for disappointing quality in this price range. For a little more money, and sometimes for a bit less, one can purchase Crockett and Jones, Alfred Sargent, Carmina, Cheaney, and other brands that will be superior to Allen Edmonds. A little reading, a bit of investigating, and the willingness to pull the trigger will open up an entirely new world of high quality shoes to those heretofore resigned to AE...


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ at full price I agree. Of course, no one in his right mind would, or should, ever pay full price for AE.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Ekphrastic said:


> Interesting that you would point out the difference in gloss--some years ago, AE was accused by many of not having glossy shell cordovan (an observation that I made, too, when I bought a pair of shell MacNeils in, oh, 2011 or so). When I had them recrafted last month, they arrived VERY shiny. Quite the difference. It made me wonder if they were trying to copy Alden's acrylic treatment.


My opinion is that gloss should be accomplished through the owner's polishing (to personal taste), not a permanent process done at the factory. If someone wants the crazy mirror-finish toe cap, let them do it themselves. I like a matte finish since I think it tends to look more like real leather.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ in general I agree. Some makers do it better than others. Allen Edmonds' attempts at it more often than not turn out awful. It's a wonder they still try to do it.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> ^ at full price I agree. Of course, no one in his right mind would, or should, ever pay full price for AE.


Good point, but the sale price of first-quality AE shoes is generally around $300, while Herring-branded Alfred Sargent and Cheaney made shoes are about $350. With the 10% AAAC discount, they're at $315. That's a push on price, and makes the choice very easy for me...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Add to that that Herring Shoes are an absolute delight to deal with! I've been thrilled with every purchase I have made from them. :thumbs-up:


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Tiger said:


> Good point, but the sale price of first-quality AE shoes is generally around $300, while Herring-branded Alfred Sargent and Cheaney made shoes are about $350. With the 10% AAAC discount, they're at $315. That's a push on price, and makes the choice very easy for me...


True but AE is a lot more accessible and returnable. Although a vast number of people have gotten over the need to purchase thins in person vs the Internet shoes are not one of those things you can always guarantee will fit without trying them on first. How many men are even aware that these other brands even exist or how much better they are vs AE?

One major drawback with Alfred Sargent in my opinion is their lack of diversity or models when compared to AE. Not to mention AEs' vast array of sizing options when compared to most other shoemakers.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tiger said:


> Good point, but the sale price of first-quality AE shoes is generally around $300, while Herring-branded Alfred Sargent and Cheaney made shoes are about $350. With the 10% AAAC discount, they're at $315. That's a push on price, and makes the choice very easy for me...


Nordstrom Rack very often has AE models for $150-250. Of course, the styles and colors are varied.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

dddrees said:


> True but AE is a lot more accessible and returnable. Although a vast number of people have gotten over the need to purchase thins in person vs the Internet shoes are not one of those things you can always guarantee will fit without trying them on first. How many men are even aware that these other brands even exist or how much better they are vs AE?
> 
> One major drawback with Alfred Sargent in my opinion is their lack of diversity or models when compared to AE. Not to mention AEs' vast array of sizing options when compared to most other shoemakers.


Agreed, but as mentioned previously, a bit of reading and investigation eliminates much, if not all, of the guesswork. In addition, there's many more options than just AS; it's hard to imagine that most men couldn't be well-served by the vast array of top quality world-wide shoe manufacturers, and would have to settle for AE.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> Nordstrom Rack very often has AE models for $150-250. Of course, the styles and colors are varied.


Those are exceptions, not the rule...


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Ekphrastic said:


> Interesting that you would point out the difference in gloss--some years ago, AE was accused by many of not having glossy shell cordovan (an observation that I made, too, when I bought a pair of shell MacNeils in, oh, 2011 or so). When I had them recrafted last month, they arrived VERY shiny. Quite the difference. It made me wonder if they were trying to copy Alden's acrylic treatment.


I have a pair of AE MacNeils that I purchased in approximately 2002 or 2003. There are two different varieties of shell on the shoe's exterior, and the one used as an insert does not even look like shell. It does not shine even with polishing. However, one can see and feel the quality in that it is a very well made shoe and compares well with shoes from Northampton. It is a much different shoe than what AE makes today.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tiger said:


> Those are exceptions, not the rule...


Not sure I follow. Are you saying that AE at Nordstrom Rack is normally not listed at those prices?


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Tiger said:


> Agreed, but as mentioned previously, a bit of reading and investigation eliminates much, if not all, of the guesswork. In addition, there's many more options than just AS; it's hard to imagine that most men couldn't be well-served by the vast array of top quality world-wide shoe manufacturers, and would have to settle for AE.


But that requires a certain degree of knowledge that something better exists, more time and effort, a willingness to embrace a certain amount of risk and potentially pay more in case it doesn't work out according to plan.

i took the time to discover what is out there and found it in my best interest to put in the extra effort and willingness to risk a bit to get more. I would say the vast majority are not as knowledgeable or willing to even find out what else might be possible and on top of that risk paying more for it if it doesn't work out.

Heck we're only talking about men's dress shoes. I would imagine if as a country men took shoes more seriously we would have better options for men shoes more accessible than what we currently do.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> Not sure I follow. Are you saying that AE at Nordstrom Rack is normally not listed at those prices?


My point was that one can't simply buy any AE product at the Nordstrom Rack price; some AE products in some colors and sizes may be available, but as a general rule one won't usually be paying that price for the Strand, PA, MacNeil, Fifth Ave., Dalton, etc. in the size/color that they need.

Typically, the sale price for AE that is more accessible is around $300, but at most points of the year, the price is about $400. In either case, my argument still holds - one is better off buying from the competition.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

dddrees said:


> But that requires a certain degree of knowledge that something better exists, more time and effort, a willingness to embrace a certain amount of risk and potentially pay more in case it doesn't work out according to plan. i took the time to discover what is out there and found it in my best interest to put in the extra effort and willingness to risk a bit to get more. I would say the vast majority are not as knowledgeable or willing to even find out what else might be possible.


In other words, the intelligent and diligent consumer is rewarded, and is precisely my point. If one wishes to buy what's easiest, then such a person shouldn't be surprised that such a choice comes at a price!


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Tiger said:


> In other words, the intelligent and diligent consumer is rewarded, and is precisely my point. If one wishes to buy what's easiest, then such a person shouldn't be surprised that such a choice comes at a price!


Agreed, and for whatever reason initially I wasn't sure if we were agreement or not. Generally this is not only my approach to shoes but for almost everything I purchase. In fact I tend to think of it as a way of getting the most for my money but also as part of the fun. I may not always get it right but I certainly feel better for at least trying to do so. I certainly have a much better idea of what I'm getting into. Just finished doing the very thing for my latest big screen TV but this also goes for a personal flashlight months ago which cost me less than $100.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Also AE clearance can be quite the steal for 1st quality. I purchased my first pair of AE last November on clearance for under $200.

Currently there are $395 models for $237 and as low as $197 . . . limited selection of course.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Picked up these Graysons from amazon this week and was incredibly disappointed in a noticeable gash in the leather. These are being sent back but were sold by amazon as new (not 2nds) and shipped directly from AE.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Incredibly disappointed...perhaps, but the noticeable gash assessment...not really, from what I can see. Looks more like a blemish of some sort. I suppose the problem could be my monitor or even my vision.


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

AE Cordovan or bust, ftw


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

icky thump said:


> AE Cordovan or bust, ftw


Except the issue has as much to do with the construction as it does with materials.

The shell provided by Horween is excellent but the problem, in my opinion, is what AE does with it.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

mrm21711 said:


> Picked up these Graysons from amazon this week and was incredibly disappointed in a noticeable gash in the leather. These are being sent back but were sold by amazon as new (not 2nds) and shipped directly from AE.


Shouldn't happen. And while I'm not a fan of AE for many reasons and don't purchase them, I must frankly say that if I received those shoes, after my choleric temper subsided, I'd probably keep them. It's tiny, doesn't appear to affect the structural integrity of the hide, and after a few wearings, and a polishing should be virtually indistinguishable from other dings.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Tempest said:


> Ron Rider made this accusation, er observation, years ago. It's about the same as the car recall calculation, I assume.
> 
> On topic, my 15 year old AEs are way better leather than the 10 and 5 year oldish shoes from them. I'm almost scared to see what the really new stuff is like, based on this thread.


I could not agree more. I have been one of AE's biggest fans over the past 29 years but my loyality is reaching it's end. I'm not making a prediction but it would be a shame for Allen Edmonds to go the way of Florsheim.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

All I can say is that I'm buying as many AEs while they are still a respectable brand. Everything is going downhill in quality -- or skyrocketing in price -- and a pair of quality AEs will eventually become as elusive as a quality pair of Florsheim Imperials.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Sound advice,
for sure! I need more pairs of shoes/boots about as much as I need an additional hole in my head, but lately have found myself thinking it wouldn't be a bad idea to restock back-up pairs for a couple of my favored AE designs.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

triklops55 said:


> All I can say is that I'm buying as many AEs while they are still a respectable brand. Everything is going downhill in quality -- or skyrocketing in price -- and a pair of quality AEs will eventually become as elusive as a quality pair of Florsheim Imperials.


When I examine a dozen or so pairs of Allen Edmonds that I purchased from the late 80's and throughout the 90's I do agree that "Vintage" AE's may end up being sought after. 
But current AE's,......Independence collection and some of the current shell offerings excepted I do not think there is anything remarkable about AE shoes.

It pains me to say it because I've been a huge fan of Allen Edmonds for many years. I've even been featured in an article about the company.

I will go out on a limb here, I believe that within ten years AE will further slide the way of Florsheim.


----------

